
PostmarketOS: Overwhelmed by feedback and next steps - ollieparanoid
https://ollieparanoid.github.io/post/postmarketOS-next/
======
whyagaindavid
Realistically when do you think a production phone with pm-os will be
possible? Assuming if everyone that are star-gazers will chip in? I want to
show my gratitude but I am also pragmatic. Thanks

~~~
ollieparanoid
I don't think it is realistic, that all stargazers will help with development
:)

So currently the project is nothing but a proof of concept with a solid base
component (pmbootstrap).

I guess with "production phone" you mean, that it can compete with
Android/Apple? This would take years, and that isn't in the scope at all for
now.

What is a goal though is to make basic functionality work, so you could at
least use Wi-Fi, do phone calls, update your phone and have a sane userland
(where programs don't run as root, when they don't need to and ideally have
privilege separation). Even for that it's hard to estimate, but maybe half a
year or so.

~~~
yjftsjthsd-h
Re: production ready, it would be good enough for me with:

1\. WiFi

2\. LTE

3\. Phone

4\. SMS

5\. Browser

So I'm optimistic :)

~~~
tmikaeld
I second that, this is what i would consider "production ready" \- This is all
i need!

